

Ask HN: Any resource that lists down websites containing the specific word(s)? - nerdynapster

any dictionary-of-websites that can be customize-searched, as per the user requirement.
======
tyingp
Not sure exactly what you mean. You can manipulate Google searches a bit, for
example:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=in%3Atitle%20%22hacker%20new...](https://www.google.com/search?q=in%3Atitle%20%22hacker%20news%22)

What do you mean, exactly by "website containing the specific word"? Does that
mean websites with that word in the domain name? Or on any page? Or just on
their homepage? Maybe just in the title of the page? (see the Google search
above).

~~~
nerdynapster
yess...websites with that word in the domain name...like directory...so that i
can search for the things as per my requirements say i want some songs to
listen or download...then the sites like, say, mp3songs.com, songsforu.com,
allsongshere.net, are all listed down.

